# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  500 Kompanite me sukses me te madh ne bote.

## Estella

Ketu po sjell 500 kompanite me te mira ne bote dhe te ardhurat e tyre ne milliona dollare.


1 Wal-Mart Stores 219,812.0 
2 Exxon Mobil 191,581.0 
3 General Motors 177,260.0 
4 BP 174,218.0 
5 Ford Motor 162,412.0 
6 Enron 138,718.0 
7 DaimlerChrysler 136,897.3 
8 Royal Dutch/Shell Group 135,211.0 
9 General Electric 125,913.0 
10 Toyota Motor 120,814.4 
11 Citigroup 112,022.0 
12 Mitsubishi 105,813.9 
13 Mitsui 101,205.6 
14 ChevronTexaco 99,699.0 
15 Total Fina Elf 94,311.9 
16 Nippon Telegraph & Telephone 93,424.8 
17 Itochu 91,176.6 
18 Allianz 85,929.2 
19 Intl. Business Machines 85,866.0 
20 ING Group 82,999.1 
21 Volkswagen 79,287.3 
22 Siemens 77,358.9 
23 Sumitomo 77,140.1 
24 Philip Morris 72,944.0 
25 Marubeni 71,756.6 
26 Verizon Communications 67,190.0 
27 Deutsche Bank 66,839.9 
28 E. ON 66,453.0 
29 U.S. Postal Service 65,834.0 
30 AXA 65,579.9 
31 Credit Suisse 64,204.5 
32 Hitachi 63,931.2 
33 Nippon Life Insurance 63,827.2 
34 American Intl. Group 62,402.0 
35 Carrefour 62,224.6 
36 American Electric Power 61,257.0 
37 Sony 60,608.0 
38 Royal Ahold 59,633.9 
39 Duke Energy 59,503.0 
40 AT&T 59,142.0 
41 Honda Motor 58,882.0 
42 Boeing 58,198.0 
43 El Paso 57,475.0 
44 BNP Paribas 55,044.4 
45 Matsushita Electric Industrial 54,997.1 
46 Home Depot 53,553.0 
47 Bank of America Corp. 52,641.0 
48 Aviva 52,317.6 
49 Fiat 51,944.2 
50 Assicurazioni Generali 51,394.3 
51 Vivendi Universal 51,365.7 
52 Fannie Mae 50,803.0 
53 Rwe 50,663.8 
54 J.P. Morgan Chase 50,429.0 
55 Nestlé 50,192.4 
56 Kroger 50,098.0 
57 McKesson 50,006.0 
58 Nissan Motor 49,555.2 
59 UBS 48,503.4 
60 State Power 48,374.5 
61 Cardinal Health 47,947.6 
62 Merck 47,715.7 
63 State Farm Insurance 46,705.2 
64 HSBC Holding PLC 46,424.0 
65 Peugeot 46,264.1 
66 PDVSA 46,250.0 
67 Reliant Energy 46,225.8 
68 Unilever 46,130.6 
69 SBC Communications 45,908.0 
70 Hewlett-Packard 45,226.0 
71 ENI 44,636.9 
72 Metro 44,346.8 
73 Morgan Stanley 43,727.0 
74 Nissho Iwai 43,703.2 
75 Deutsche Telekom 43,260.6 
76 Dai-ichi Mutual Life Insurance 43,145.2 
77 Toshiba 43,139.4 
78 Dynegy 42,242.0 
79 Munich Re Group 41,894.0 
80 Tokyo Electric Power 41,752.2 
81 China National Petroleum 41,499.1 
82 Mizuho Holdings 41,445.1 
83 Sears Roebuck 41,078.0 
84 NEC 40,796.0 
85 Fortis 40,528.8 
86 Sinopec 40,388.0 
87 Aquila 40,376.8 
88 Fujitsu 40,043.9 
89 Target 39,888.0 
90 ABN AMRO Holding 39,702.7 
91 HypoVereinsbank 39,405.4 
92 Pemex 39,400.0 
93 Procter & Gamble 39,244.0 
94 Repsol YPF 39,091.1 
95 Merrill Lynch 38,793.0 
96 Zurich Financial Services 38,650.0 
97 France Télécom 38,529.6 
98 AOL Time Warner 38,234.0 
99 Suez 37,932.5 
100 Albertson's 37,931.0

----------


## Estella

101 Berkshire Hathaway 37,668.0 
102 Électricité De France 36,461.0 
103 Tyco International 36,388.5 
104 Kmart 36,151.0 
105 Samsung Electronics 35,968.9 
106 Prudential 35,821.2 
107 Crédit Agricole 35,668.5 
108 Freddie Mac 35,523.0 
109 WorldCom 35,179.0 
110 Marathon Oil 35,041.0 
111 Costco Wholesale 34,797.0 
112 BMW 34,443.5 
113 Safeway 34,301.0 
114 Tesco 33,915.5 
115 Royal Bank of Scotland 33,830.9 
116 Thyssen Krupp 33,796.0 
117 Compaq Computer 33,554.0 
118 Samsung 33,212.0 
119 Asahi Mutual Life Insurance 33,142.8 
120 SK 33,007.8 
121 Johnson & Johnson 33,004.0 
122 Conoco 32,795.0 
123 Vodafone 32,713.3 
124 J.C. Penney 32,557.0 
125 Renault 32,552.2 
126 Sumitomo Life Insurance 32,548.5 
127 Pfizer 32,259.0 
128 MetLife 31,928.0 
129 Mirant 31,502.0 
130 Deutsche Post 31,302.1 
131 Dell Computer 31,168.0 
132 Goldman Sachs Group 31,138.0 
133 Hyundai Motor 30,863.6 
134 United Parcel Service 30,646.0 
135 Robert Bosch 30,472.9 
136 Santander Central Hispano Group 30,421.8 
137 Sumitomo Mitsui Banking 30,228.6 
138 Motorola 30,004.0 
139 BT 29,958.2 
140 GlaxoSmithKline  29,506.3 
141 Mitsubishi Electric 29,183.2 
142 BASF 29,103.3 
143 Royal Philips Electronics 28,959.5 
144 Allstate 28,865.0 
145 Olivetti 28,670.2 
146 Aegon 28,561.9 
147 Nokia 27,931.4 
148 TXU 27,927.0 
149 United Technologies 27,897.0 
150 HBOS 27,838.7 
151 Telefónica 27,807.5 
152 Dow Chemical 27,805.0 
153 EADS 27,579.5 
154 Barclays 27,569.4 
155 Saint-Gobain 27,214.1 
156 ConAgra 27,194.2 
157 Prudential Financial 27,177.0 
158 Bayer 27,111.2 
159 PepsiCo 26,935.0 
160 Wells Fargo 26,891.0 
161 Ito-Yokado 26,822.5 
162 Intel 26,539.0 
163 International Paper 26,363.0 
164 Statoil 26,285.9 
165 Mitsubishi Tokyo Financial Group 26,091.0 
166 Delphi 26,088.0 
167 Sprint 26,071.0 
168 DZ Bank 25,987.3 
169 Enel 25,773.3 
170 New York Life Insurance 25,678.2 
171 Mitsubishi Motors 25,598.0 
172 DuPont de Nemours (E.I.) 25,370.0 
173 Georgia-Pacific 25,309.0 
174 UFJ Holdings 25,299.9 
175 Microsoft 25,296.0 
176 Meiji Life Insurance 25,295.5 
177 Walt Disney 25,269.0 
178 Aetna 25,190.8 
179 Ingram Micro 25,186.9 
180 Lucent Technologies 25,132.0 
181 Groupe Pinault-Printemps 24,893.5 
182 Lockheed Martin 24,793.0 
183 Walgreen 24,623.0 
184 J. Sainsbury 24,575.4 
185 Petrobrás 24,549.0 
186 Bank One Corp. 24,527.0 
187 TIAA-CREF 24,230.6 
188 Phillips Petroleum 24,189.0 
189 BellSouth 24,130.0 
190 Canon 23,936.0 
191 Société Générale 23,924.1 
192 Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria 23,848.0 
193 Commerzbank 23,778.1 
194 ABB 23,726.0 
195 Honeywell Intl. 23,652.0 
196 AEON 23,620.9 
197 Nippon Mitsubishi Oil 23,520.6 
198 UnitedHealth Group 23,454.0 
199 Groupe Auchan 23,449.5 
200 Viacom 23,222.8

----------


## Estella

Global 500 Rank Company Revenues ($ millions) 
201 Westdeutsche Landesbank 23,139.1 
202 LG Electronics 23,136.9 
203 PG&E Corp. 22,959.0 
204 Mitsubishi Heavy Industries 22,905.0 
205 Alcoa 22,859.0 
206 Lloyds TSB Group 22,822.8 
207 Alcatel 22,703.5 
208 KDDI 22,663.6 
209 American Express 22,582.0 
210 L.M. Ericsson 22,416.3 
211 Wachovia Corp. 22,396.0 
212 Lehman Brothers Hldgs. 22,392.0 
213 Cisco Systems 22,293.0 
214 China Telecommunications 22,272.2 
215 CVS 22,241.4 
216 Lowe's 22,111.1 
217 Sysco 21,784.5 
218 Bristol-Myers Squibb 21,717.0 
219 Hyundai 21,701.5 
220 Mitsui Mutual Life Insurance 21,655.7 
221 Electronic Data Systems 21,543.0 
222 Royal & Sun Alliance 21,525.2 
223 TUI 21,252.6 
224 Kansai Electric Power 21,206.5 
225 Rabobank 21,140.9 
226 Indian Oil 20,915.5 
227 Supervalu 20,908.5 
228 Alstom 20,734.1 
229 Nippon Steel 20,645.0 
230 Aventis 20,543.6 
231 Foncière Euris 20,489.9 
232 Caterpillar 20,450.0 
233 East Japan Railway 20,341.0 
234 Japan Postal Service 20,281.2 
235 Swiss Reinsurance 20,210.2 
236 Gazprom 20,148.4 
237 Daiei 20,113.0 
238 CNP Assurances 20,098.8 
239 Coca-Cola 20,092.0 
240 Archer Daniels Midland 20,051.4 
241 AutoNation 19,989.3 
242 IntesaBci 19,946.4 
243 Industrial & Commercial Bank of China 19,827.8 
244 Qwest Communications 19,743.0 
245 Delhaize 'Le Lion' 19,629.3 
246 FedEx 19,629.0 
247 Best Buy 19,597.0 
248 LG International 19,515.9 
249 Mass. Mutual Life Ins. 19,339.6 
250 Pharmacia 19,299.0 
251 Fuji Photo Film 19,203.4 
252 Denso 19,203.1 
253 FleetBoston 19,190.0 
254 Cigna 19,115.0 
255 Tomen 19,073.1 
256 Dexia Group 19,049.9 
257 Novartis 18,985.8 
258 AMR 18,963.0 
259 Crédit Lyonnais 18,847.5 
260 Loews 18,799.1 
261 Solectron 18,692.3 
262 Diageo 18,604.8 
263 Nortel Networks 18,507.0 
264 Johnson Controls 18,427.2 
265 Standard Life Assurance 18,415.7 
266 Bouygues 18,333.5 
267 Volvo 18,301.3 
268 Sun Microsystems 18,250.0 
269 Franz Haniel 18,212.9 
270 Centrica 18,161.2 
271 British American Tobacco 18,143.9 
272 Almanij 18,054.7 
273 Toyota Tsusho 18,040.2 
274 SNCF 18,025.5 
275 HCA 17,953.0 
276 Bertelsmann 17,886.9 
277 Bank Of China 17,869.3 
278 Visteon 17,843.0 
279 Chubu Electric Power 17,826.1 
280 Abbey National 17,798.3 
281 BHP Billiton 17,789.0 
282 Sara Lee 17,747.0 
283 Washington Mutual 17,692.0 
284 Petronas 17,679.3 
285 Bridgestone 17,566.3 
286 Samsung Life Insurance 17,503.3 
287 China Mobile Communications 17,405.9 
288 Roche Group 17,282.1 
289 SK Global 17,214.3 
290 Tech Data 17,197.5 
291 Norsk Hydro 16,998.7 
292 Federated Dept. Stores 16,895.0 
293 Sanyo Electric 16,892.0 
294 Landesbank Baden-Wurttemberg 16,876.7 
295 Raytheon 16,867.0 
296 Mazda Motor 16,754.3 
297 Groupe Caisse d'Épargne 16,693.0 
298 Yasuda Mutual Life Insurance 16,574.7 
299 Royal Bank of Canada 16,535.9 
300 Xerox 16,502.0

----------


## Estella

301 AstraZeneca 16,480.0 
302 Kajima 16,477.9 
303 National Australia Bank 16,450.1 
304 U.S. Bancorp 16,443.0 
305 Nichimen 16,437.0 
306 TRW 16,383.0 
307 Japan Tobacco 16,330.9 
308 Vinci 16,290.9 
309 Abbott Laboratories 16,285.2 
310 Northwestern Mutual 16,211.8 
311 Sinochem 16,164.4 
312 Tokio Marine & Fire Insurance 16,155.5 
313 Adecco 16,146.7 
314 Kingfisher 16,142.1 
315 UAL 16,138.0 
316 3M 16,079.0 
317 Skanska 15,947.6 
318 George Weston 15,923.3 
319 AmerisourceBergen 15,822.6 
320 Bayerische Landesbank 15,794.9 
321 UniCredito Italiano 15,791.0 
322 Coca-Cola Enterprises 15,700.0 
323 Idemitsu Kosan 15,679.3 
324 Korea Electric Power 15,674.4 
325 Fleming 15,627.7 
326 Emerson Electric 15,479.6 
327 Onex 15,369.3 
328 Publix Super Markets 15,284.2 
329 La Poste 15,248.5 
330 Mitsui Sumitomo Insurance 15,205.6 
331 Rite Aid 15,171.1 
332 Hartford Fin. Services 15,147.0 
333 Exelon 15,140.0 
334 Nationwide 15,118.3 
335 Xcel Energy 15,028.2 
336 Valero Energy 14,988.3 
337 Banco Bradesco 14,953.2 
338 Lufthansa Group 14,945.8 
339 BCE 14,873.4 
340 McDonald's 14,870.0 
341 Anglo American 14,786.0 
342 Michelin 14,566.4 
343 Man Group 14,551.6 
344 Weyerhaeuser 14,545.0 
345 Kimberly-Clark 14,524.4 
346 Sharp 14,426.1 
347 KarstadtQuelle 14,388.1 
348 Dentsu 14,311.2 
349 Liberty Mutual Group 14,256.0 
350 Mitsubishi Chemical 14,238.5 
351 May Dept. Stores 14,175.0 
352 Goodyear Tire & Rubber 14,147.2 
353 Edison 14,139.9 
354 Wyeth 14,128.5 
355 Occidental Petroleum 14,126.0 
356 Deutsche Bahn 14,079.0 
357 Schlumberger 13,988.1 
358 Endesa 13,948.3 
359 Household International 13,915.7 
360 Bombardier 13,896.1 
361 Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce 13,889.4 
362 Delta Air Lines 13,879.0 
363 Gap 13,847.9 
364 News Corp. 13,754.8 
365 RAG 13,691.3 
366 Bank of Nova Scotia 13,673.2 
367 Nippon Express 13,661.1 
368 Japan Telecom 13,628.3 
369 Lear 13,624.7 
370 Toronto-Dominion Bank 13,584.8 
371 Tohoku Electric Power 13,573.7 
372 Otto Versand 13,564.3 
373 Northrop Grumman 13,558.0 
374 Legal & General 13,541.3 
375 Swiss Life Ins. & Pension 13,511.4 
376 Amerada Hess 13,413.0 
377 Halliburton 13,405.0 
378 Taisei 13,386.7 
379 Ricoh 13,374.7 
380 Accenture 13,347.9 
381 Suzuki Motor 13,342.0 
382 Deere 13,292.9 
383 Eastman Kodak 13,234.0 
384 NKK 13,224.1 
385 Japan Energy 13,202.6 
386 Electrolux 13,130.6 
387 AdvancePCS 13,107.3 
388 Flextronics International 13,104.8 
389 China Construction Bank 13,082.8 
390 BAE Systems 13,020.0 
391 Arcelor 13,005.3 
392 COFCO 13,003.7 
393 CMS Energy 12,977.0 
394 Groupe Danone 12,957.8 
395 Norinchukin Bank 12,939.1 
396 Cinergy 12,922.5 
397 Anheuser-Busch 12,911.5 
398 Winn-Dixie Stores 12,903.4 
399 Japan Airlines 12,865.7 
400 Gaz de France 12,856.6

----------


## Estella

401 Taiyo Mutual Life Insurance 12,824.2 
402 Avnet 12,814.0 
403 Circuit City Stores 12,791.5 
404 Isuzu Motors 12,777.8 
405 Shimizu 12,668.5 
406 Coles Myer 12,642.8 
407 Akzo Nobel 12,635.5 
408 Alcan 12,626.0 
409 Compass Group 12,552.0 
410 WellPoint Health Netwks. 12,428.6 
411 Telstra 12,414.7 
412 Sunoco 12,402.0 
413 KT 12,348.5 
414 Textron 12,321.0 
415 L'Oréal 12,304.5 
416 Lafarge 12,266.5 
417 Groupama 12,263.8 
418 Safeway 12,257.6 
419 Nordea 12,209.2 
420 Edison International 12,183.9 
421 General Dynamics 12,163.0 
422 Lukoil 12,106.0 
423 Stora Enso 12,097.1 
424 Tenet Healthcare 12,053.0 
425 Consignia 12,040.0 
426 Union Pacific 11,973.0 
427 Migros 11,955.2 
428 British Airways 11,942.6 
429 Lagardère Groupe 11,905.6 
430 Carso Global Telecom 11,889.9 
431 Sumitomo Electric Industries 11,876.6 
432 Power Corp. of Canada 11,854.8 
433 PacifiCare Health Sys. 11,844.0 
434 Farmland Industries 11,763.4 
435 TransCanada Pipelines 11,715.4 
436 Henkel 11,695.2 
437 Banco Do Brasil 11,685.2 
438 Kyushu Electric Power 11,661.1 
439 Marks & Spencer 11,649.6 
440 Cathay Life 11,590.5 
441 Eli Lilly 11,542.5 
442 Woolworths 11,502.0 
443 Computer Sciences 11,426.0 
444 Waste Management 11,322.0 
445 Yasuda Fire & Marine Insurance 11,306.1 
446 Dior (Christian ) 11,253.7 
447 Obayashi 11,226.0 
448 Arbed 11,195.1 
449 Bank of Montreal 11,184.5 
450 Office Depot 11,154.1 
451 Royal KPN 11,118.5 
452 Corus Group 11,087.4 
453 Old Mutual 11,075.8 
454 Air France Group 11,075.7 
455 Williams 11,055.3 
456 Magna International 11,026.0 
457 Toys `R` Us 11,019.0 
458 Great Atl. & Pacific Tea 10,973.3 
459 LVMH 10,951.0 
460 Central Japan Railway 10,932.5 
461 Danske Bank Group 10,911.6 
462 Fuji Heavy Industries 10,896.7 
463 Daiwa Bank Holdings 10,887.5 
464 Oracle 10,859.7 
465 Sun Life Financial Services 10,857.2 
466 Sumitomo Metal Industries 10,793.0 
467 Chinese Petroleum 10,781.2 
468 Tyson Foods 10,750.9 
469 Staples 10,744.4 
470 TJX 10,709.0 
471 Agricultural Bank of China 10,656.6 
472 Sekisui House 10,631.3 
473 Bankgesellschaft Berlin 10,617.9 
474 Cosmo Oil 10,612.4 
475 Norddeutsche Landesb. 10,603.9 
476 Sodexho Alliance 10,579.2 
477 Dominion Resources 10,558.0 
478 Alliance Unichem 10,533.1 
479 Daido Life Insurance 10,527.1 
480 Dai Nippon Printing 10,492.3 
481 Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau 10,484.4 
482 Manpower 10,483.8 
483 Manulife Financial 10,480.2 
484 Dana 10,469.0 
485 Suntory 10,444.7 
486 Anthem 10,444.7 
487 Wolseley 10,383.8 
488 Allegheny Energy 10,378.9 
489 Toppan Printing 10,366.5 
490 Showa Shell Sekiyu 10,361.9 
491 Whirlpool 10,343.0 
492 Itausa 10,239.3 
493 Humana 10,194.9 
494 POSCO 10,161.8 
495 Southern 10,155.0 
496 Marriott International 10,152.0 
497 MBNA 10,144.7 
498 Arrow Electronics 10,127.6 
499 Asahi Glass 10,102.6 
500 Takenaka

----------


## Estella

A punoni ju per nje  nga keto kompani? N.q.s jo a do te deshironit? SHume prej ketyre companive sponzorizojne qe ju te keni mundesi te punoni per ta. Per informacione te tjera mund te vizitoni sitat e tyre.


Kuriozitet.
Te gjitha companite qe kane filluar biznesin e tyre qe prej vitit 1900  e me pas, vetem 4 prej tyre egzistojne sot. Kjo behet fjale per kompanite Amerikane.

----------


## AlbanianDesign

Stela,


Nga e more kete liste?  Gjithashtu hiqe ate ENRON, se tani ato po falimentojne.  :buzeqeshje: 

ILIRi
P.S... A e dini  se kush jane kompanite qe sponsorizojne, sepse po te shkojme ne 500 site do na behen syte telef?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vetvetja

Une punoj per numrin 19, ose me sakte per IBM Business Consulting Services, por ofrojme sherbime per numrin 4 apo per BP. Pak e ngaterruar e di. Nejse... nuk e kam idene per ceshtje sponsorizimesh, sepse kemi vetem nje muaj qe jemi bashkuar me IBM. 
Dmth qe thoni ju, une s'thashe asgje te re, vetem iu pergjigja njeres pyetje te Estelles.

 :Lulja:  

Ju pershendes.

----------


## AlbanianDesign

Hej Vetvetja,


C'fare pune ben ti per IBM?
Kot sa per kryezytet..


Iliri

----------


## ganoid

kamarier

----------


## vetvetja

Albanian Design, 

Per te te shuar KRYEZYTETIN, une punoj si business analyst. 




Gjeta nje site interesant www.mentornet.net por eshte kryesisht i destinuar per te suportuar femrat.

Sorry guys  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Estella

Nuk e kisha vene re Ilir ate te Enronit.........bere mire qe me terhoqe vemendjen.

----------


## Estella

vetvete e pashe ate qeb sitin qe kishe vene ne forum, interesante!
 Mariglenora me me seriozitet n.q.s ke deshire te marresh pjese ne forum, si gjiteh te tjeret.

----------


## AlbanianDesign

Nice...

Me behet qefi qe kemi shqiptar qe punojne ne kompani te medhaja...

Iliri

----------


## Dita

Vetvetja,

Pune te mire paske, bravo qe ke arritur deri aty. Vetem nje pyetje: Prej sa kohesh je i punesuar aty?

Dita!

----------


## vetvetja

Dita,

Kam 1 vit e gjysem e punesuar ketu. Megjithate ishim nen nje kompani tjeter dhe u bashkuam me IBM vetem ne 1 Tetor. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## Estella

Ilir lista e kompanive eshte marre nga revista "Fortune"

Lista ka dale qe ne mars te vitit 2002 prandaj edhe Enron ishte ne liste. Presim listen e re te dali.

----------


## Berti

Shifrat i referohen revenues apo net profit?

----------


## Dita

> Dita,
> 
> Kam 1 vit e gjysem e punesuar ketu. Megjithate ishim nen nje kompani tjeter dhe u bashkuam me IBM vetem ne 1 Tetor.



Vetvetja,

Nese je vajze (ke shkruar e punesuar!), te them dyfish bravo.

Per kompanite IBM Apple, Dell kam pasur per te pergatitur nje referat para me shume se nje vit, fokusuar tek Apple dhe pershtypja atehere me ka bere se Dell kish marre nje rritje te fuqishme, gjithnje i specializuar ne prodhimet e lira, per nje mase te gjere, pa ofruar asistence teknike.



Nga Microsoft nje kuriozitet.
Ne nje leksion te para tre viteve profesori qe e mbante filloi te tregonte per firmat gjigande dhe rolin qe marrin ne makroekonomi. Kaloi tek Microsoft, duke qene se aty kishte njohje personale. Sipas fjaleve te nje kolegu te vet, punesimi per nje periudhe pesevjecare tek Microsoft ne pozicione drejtuese, te siguronte mjete te mjaftueshme per te jetuar me gjithe te mirat (perfshi apartamente e vetura luksoze e pushime disa here ne vit) per te pakten 10 vjet.

----------


## Gentian

Me sa shoh,
mr. Vetvetja punonte me pare me PriceWaterhouse Coopers..derisa IBM e bleu per nje cmim te kripur...nje firme si IBM (e specializuar ne prodhimin e pjeseve per kompjutera) blen nje firme MDP si Pwc...??? nejse...ne cfare shteti eshte kjo zyra ku punon ti?...nqs na lejohet te pyesim...
Suksese 
Genti

----------

